# Ταξιδιωτικοί οδηγοί



## curry (Jun 13, 2008)

Επειδή το καλοκαιράκι μπήκε και όλοι (ή σχεδόν όλοι) κάνουμε σχέδια για διακοπές, ορίστε δύο χρήσιμοι σύνδεσμοι για όσους σκοπεύουν να την κάνουν προς εξωτερικό. Πρόκειται για δύο από τους πιο δημοφιλείς και έγκυρους οδηγούς, τους Lonely Planet και Rough Guides, που προσφέρουν τμήμα του υλικού τους σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Εν καιρώ θα προσθέσω και άλλους, πολύ καλούς επίσης.

Θα βρείτε και πληροφορίες για την Ελλάδα, όπως αυτή στον Rough που με έκανε να χαμογελάσω:

The Evil Eye
Belief in the Evil Eye (in Greek, simply to máti or "the Eye") is pan-Mediterranean and goes at least as far back as Roman times, but nowhere has it hung on so tenaciously as in Greece (and neighbouring coastal Turkey). In a nutshell, whenever something attractive, valuable or unusual – an infant, a new car, a prized animal – becomes suddenly, inexplicably indisposed, it is assumed to be matiasméno or "eyed". Blue-eyed individuals are thought most capable of casting this spell, always unintentionally or at least unconsciously (unlike máyia or wilful black magic). The diagnosis is confirmed by discreet referral to a "wise woman", who is also versed in the proper counter-spell. But prevention is always better than cure, and this involves two main strategies. When admiring something or someone, the admirer – blue-eyed or otherwise – must mock-spit ("phtoo, phtoo, phtoo!") to counteract any stirrings of envy which, according to anthropologists, are the root-cause of the Eye. And the proud owners or parents will protect the object of admiration in advance with a blue amulet, hung about the baby's/animal's neck or the car's rear-view mirror, or even painted directly onto a boat-bow.


----------



## stathis (Jun 13, 2008)

> "phtoo, phtoo, phtoo!"


Πάντα το είχα απορία πώς μεταγράφεται το φτύσιμο στη γλώσσα του Σαίξπηρ...


----------



## curry (Jun 13, 2008)

Μην σου πω ότι μόνο γι'αυτό το έβαλα!
Ψοφάω όταν βλέπω μεταγραφές των ελληνικών σαν αυτές εδώ, που έχουν και τους τόνους και τα όλα τους!


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Το κείμενο είναι υποδειγματικό στα αγγλικά και θα ήταν ευχής έργο να συγκεντρώναμε τέτοια κείμενα, που παρέχουν και εύστοχα μεταφράσματα για τα δικά μας ήθη και έθιμα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 13, 2008)

Μου αρέσει πολύ το θέμα που άνοιξε! Τα site που δόθηκαν πράγματι κορυφαία. 
Να προσθέσω τα εξής:
-Trip Advisor,
-Via Michelin (μπορείς να οργανώσεις το οδικό ταξίδι σου με ακρίβεια, για όσους δεν έχουν το Microsoft Autoroute) και
-Virtual Tourist.
-Tο site με τα ωραιότερα χωριά της Γαλλίας. 
-Site με πληροφορίες για όλες τις Ιταλικές πόλεις
-Τουριστικός οδηγός της Προβηγκίας 

Στα ελληνικά,
-H σελίδα του Πάμε διακοπές
-Οικο-τουριστικός οδηγός για την Καρδίτσα
-Οδηγός διαδρομών για την Κορινθία, πολύ καλός! 
-Όλα για το Βερολίνο 

Για δωμάτια: Στη Γαλλία, 
-Gîtes de France (σπίτια στην εξοχή με τη βδομάδα, κυρίως για οικογένειες)
-Likhom.com (Bed & Breakfast οικονομικά και ονειρεμένα)
-κι άλλα b&b  στη Γαλλία
Στην Ιταλία, 
-Bed & Breakfast 

Ιδιαίτερα:
vegan-friendly και χορτοφαγικά εστιατόρια ανά τον κόσμο
 Gay παράδεισοι σε όλο τον κόσμο
Αυτά για την ώρα...:)


----------



## curry (Jun 13, 2008)

Ελσα, παιδάκι μου, εσύ είσαι ταξιδιωτικός οδηγός η ίδια! Θα βάλω link στο όνομά σου! Φοβερή! Λοιπόν, ας ακολουθήσουν όλοι το παράδειγμα αυτό, να βάλει ο καθένας ό,τι ξέρει, ακόμα και reviews για μέρη που έχει πάει! :)


----------

